# Besserer Filter gesucht!



## Corny80 (2. März 2015)

Hallo! 

Ich war letztes Jahr ziemlich unzufrieden mit meinem Filter, dem CBF 350B. Als Vorfilter hab ich ja noch den Compactsieve 2, der völlig ok ist und als Pumpe hab ich die Z8500. 
Ich musste einfach viel zu oft reinigen, vor allem natürlich im Frühjahr (alle paar Tage waren beide Kammern, vor allem die vordere mit den feinen Schwämmen, dreckig) und außerdem erreichte ich zu selten das gewünschte klare Wasser, es war schon ganz ok aber ich hätte es doch gerne noch klarer gehabt ( auf einer Skala von 1-10 (1= perfekt, 10 = trüber geht´s nicht mehr) war es durchschnittlich nur Stufe 3, ich würde aber gerne mindestens Stufe 2 haben. Und das ist mit diesem Filter glaube ich nicht machbar.

Welchen Filter würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 
Er sollte nicht mehr als 400 Euro kosten und der Reinigungsaufwand sollte sehr gering sein. Höchstens alle 2 Wochen reinigen wäre ok. 

Bräuchte ich bei meinem Teichvolumen von ca. 18.000 l vielleicht auch eine höhere Umwälzung als ca. 8.000 pro Stunde? Ich habe ja auch ein paar große Koi drin. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass mindestens 11.000 l pro Stunde besser wären. Aber ich weiß es nicht so wirklich.

Ich hoffe ihr habt gute Ratschläge. 

Gruß,
Corny


----------



## Corny80 (2. März 2015)

ist der hier gut?
http://wir-haben-billiger.de/Teichfilter-Koi-Filter-Teich-UV-C-Klaerer_3


----------



## RKurzhals (2. März 2015)

Hallo Corny,
das Problem mit dem Frühjahr kenne ich auch ... . Da lasse ich meinen Trofi gedrosselt laufen, damit er auch mal Pause macht. Sobald das Wasser wärmer ist, läuft er dann mit "voller Kraft", sofern es nicht andere Probleme gibt .
Damit wäre meine Empfehlung also keine erhöhte Umwälzrate. Ich würde eher am Filterkonzept "schrauben". Eine Vergrößerung um ein Mehrfaches an Filtervolumen wäre meiner Meinung nach die beste Lösung. Ich würde entweder in Richtung Patronenfilter gehen, wenn er nicht so hoch bauen soll, oder eben in Richtung der __ Hel-X-Tonnen. 
Die von Dir zitierten Schaumstofffilter haben alle das Manko, dass Du den gesamten Durchfluss gegen eine vergleichsweise kleine Filterfläche drückst. Mit reduzierter Durchströmung würden sie auch länger halten, vielleicht sind zwei parallel durchströmte CBF350 eine Lösung. Das halte ich für einen alternativen Ansatz, wobei die gleichmäßige Durchströmung dann ein Thema wird (oder Du hast eine 4000er Pumpe vor jedem Filter).


----------



## muh.gp (2. März 2015)

Hallo Corny,

ich hatte auch den CBF, allerdings 350 C und davor den CS II. Ging bei einer nahezu identischen Wassermenge auch ein Jahr lang gut. Doch dann setzte sich der Filter immer schneller zu und ich musste einen Überlauf konstruieren, damit er nicht überlief. Das war natürlich nicht Sinn der Sache...
Ich habe mir dann einen Vliesfilter zugelegt und dahinter noch zwei kleine Helixkammern gebaut. Inzwischen bin ich sehr zufrieden, werde das aber im Frühjahr wieder ändern und zwei 200l-Regentonnen hinter den Vlieser setzen um mehr biologischen Filter zu bekommen. 
Der Vlieser passt leider nicht in dein Budget. Aber mit dem CS II hast du schon mal eine Vorfilterung. Setzt danach doch noch zwei oder drei Tonnen mit Matten und Helix. Da solltest du mit deinem Budget gut auskommen.
Den verlinkten Filter würde ich nicht nehmen, auch der hat zu wenig Volumen für deinen Teich.  
Von der Umwälzung bin ich anderer Meinung wie Rolf. Ich denke, du solltest auf eine Pumpleistung erhöhen, die deinen Teich mindestens alle zwei Stunden durch den Filter jagt. Und da spreche ich nicht von der angegebenen Pumpenleistung, sondern von der wirklich in den CS II gelieferten Wassermenge. Da du diesen Vorfilter hast, tippe ich auf ein gepumptes System und da kommen oben sicher keine 8.500 Liter in der Stunde raus.
So mal meine Gedanken...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Tinky (3. März 2015)

Corny80 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Ich musste einfach viel zu oft reinigen, vor allem natürlich im Frühjahr (alle paar Tage waren beide Kammern, vor allem die vordere mit den feinen Schwämmen, dreckig) und
> Corny



Moin!
Habe den Filter ebenfalls!
Sollten in die "erste" Kammer nicht die blauen Schwämme und in die letzte die gelben-feinen?

Ich habe jetzt dieses Jahr eine 3. Kammer gekauft...läuft nun mit 8 Blauen und 4 gelben Schwämmen.

Meinen CS2 habe ich noch nichtmal davorgesetzt.
Sind die Schwämme denn nur "dreckig" oder dicht?

Gruß Bastian


----------



## krallowa (3. März 2015)

Guten Morgen,
der von dir verlinkte Filter arbeitet nach dem selben Prinzip wie dein jetziger und daher wird die Qualität nicht wirklich verbessert.
Ich betreibe ja den CBF 350 C und habe mir jetzt einen Vorfilter ähnlich dem CF gebaut.
Ich habe aber schon im letzten Jahr am Auslauf des CBF eine sehr dichte Strumpfhose angebracht und echt gestaunt wie viel Schwebeteile da noch hängen bleiben.
Probiere es mal aus, denn so kommt die Qualität von 3 auf 2


----------



## troll20 (3. März 2015)

Eine Alternative wäre auch ein anderes (feineres) Sieb für deinen CS2. Ansonsten wäre da nur noch mit VLCF wie @krallowa schon schreibt was zu verbessern.
Selbst beim Einsatz von HellX war das Ergebnis bei mir eher schlechter, besonders auf die Wasserwerte bezogen.
Denn das Zeug setzte sich sehr schnell mit Schmoder zu, die Bakterien starben ab und wurden in den Teich gespült als Nahrung für .........
Am sinnvollsten ist schon wie Holger @muh.gp gebaut hat, mit Vlies- oder Trommlerfilter, als Vorfilter. Da wird alles fein aus dem System entfernt und kann den Biofilter nicht mehr zusetzen. Aber die Kosten.........

LG René


----------



## Alfii147 (3. März 2015)

Corny80 schrieb:


> ist der hier gut?
> http://wir-haben-billiger.de/Teichfilter-Koi-Filter-Teich-UV-C-Klaerer_3



Diesen Filter habe ich derzeit auch noch an meinem Teich in Betrieb. Allerdings den mit 80000 L.
Die kleinen CBF's habe ich auch hier liegen, Neu gekauft und nie verbaut. Im Endeffekt sind Sie fast gleich, blos das der Kammerfilter gut das doppelte an Volumen hat.

Was ich zu dem besagten Filter sagen kann ist, das ich in dem einem Jahr wo er jetzt bei mir läuft nie Probleme hatte.
Filtermedien habe ich aber andere verwendet als die, die beilagen. Vorfilter wurde keiner verwendet!
Reinigung belief sich auf alle 2 Monate im Sommer (ausspritzen). Derzeit läuft er seit Oktober ohne Reinigung.
Wasser ist bei mir Klar, bis auf 2,10 m tiefe. Besatz 6 Koi + Zusatz! Pumpe 10000 L.
Bilder sind in meinem Thread!

Ab April wird der Filter aber weichen, da ein Genesis Vliesfilter schon auf seinen Einsatz wartet


----------



## Roland O. (3. März 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Eine Alternative wäre auch ein anderes (feineres) Sieb für deinen CS2. Ansonsten wäre da nur noch mit VLCF wie @krallowa schon schreibt was zu verbessern.
> Selbst beim Einsatz von HellX war das Ergebnis bei mir eher schlechter, besonders auf die Wasserwerte bezogen.
> Denn das Zeug setzte sich sehr schnell mit Schmoder zu, die Bakterien starben ab und wurden in den Teich gespült als Nahrung für .........
> Am sinnvollsten ist schon wie Holger @muh.gp gebaut hat, mit Vlies- oder Trommlerfilter, als Vorfilter. Da wird alles fein aus dem System entfernt und kann den Biofilter nicht mehr zusetzen. Aber die Kosten.........
> ...



Hallo Rene,

Kosten sind immer ein Thema, aber wenn man handwerklich ein wenig Geschick hat, kann man effektive Filter auch leicht selber basteln.
Hauptproblem bei vielen käuflichen Filter für den Teichbereich liegt einfach in einer viel zu kleinen Dimensionierung und völlig überzogenen Angaben seitens Händler/Hersteller. Wenn ich manchmal lese, dass eine Kunststoffkiste in der Größe von einer Stapelbox für Teiche bis zu 30.000Liter oder mehr geeignet sein sollte, dreht es mir regelmäßig den Magen um. Die Angabe mögen bezogen auf eine Abbauleistung ja vermutlich unter Laborbedingungen auch korrekt sein, aber unsere Teiche sind in der freien Wildbahn und nicht im Labor. Ergo führt es in den meisten Fällen bei falsch dimensionierten Filtern auf Dauer zu Problemen. 

@Corny,
günstigste Lösung für einen funktionierenden Teichfilter mit guter Abbauleistung ist für mich immer noch der Regentonnenfilter. Leicht selber herzustellen, in der Anschaffung extrem günstig und endlos erweiterbar - sozusagen modularer Aufbau.
Idealerweise kauft man sich ein kleines Bogensieb bei gepumpten Teichen als Vorfilter - dahinter dann 1 oder besser 2 Regentonnen mit Biofüllung (1. Regentonne - Helix bewegt, 2. Regentonne - Japanmatten/Schaumstoffmatten oder Helix ruhend) und gut ist es. So hat man günstig einen Teichfilter der bis 10.000-20.000 Liter Volumen auch an einem schwach besetzten Koiteich oder Gartenteich mit Fischen noch gut funktionieren kann. Und bei reinen Biotopteichen braucht man sowieso keinen Filter meiner Meinung nach, sofern sie richtig angelegt wurden!
2. günstige Möglichkeit - Bogensieb und darunter dann direkt einen Rieselfilter. Rieselfilter aus Regentonnen oder größeren Stapelkisten mit porösem Material gefüllt und fertig!

lg
Roland


----------



## troll20 (3. März 2015)

Tja Roland, 
das mit dem selbstbau ist so eine Sache. Man braucht dafür Zeit Talent Werkzeuge und Materialien. 
Wenn ich mir so einige Baustellen anschauen dann liegt zwar eine Kostenersparniss vor, aber die ist meist so gering. 
U.a. weil das Material in klein Mengen teuer eingekauft  werden muss und weil keine Lohnkosten entstehen. Habe ich aber technisch oder Zeitlich nicht die Möglichkeiten wird es halt teuer. 

LG René


----------



## Corny80 (3. März 2015)

Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge. Ich bin allerdings handwerklich nicht so begabt, außerdem fehlt mir momentan die Zeit dafür. Von daher kommt das mit dem Eigenbau eher nicht in Frage.
Am besten wäre einfach ein fertiger Filter, der von mir aus deutlich mehr Volumen haben kann und dazu dann noch eine stärkere Pumpe (mindestens 10.000 l/h). Meine alte funktioniert seit gestern sowieso nicht mehr. Zu der Pumpe hätte ich auch noch eine Frage: Gibt es welche, die nicht so schnell verstopfen (mit Fadenalgen oder ähnlichem)? Meine Letzte (Z8500 von Jebao, bestellt bei ZAC Wagner) war letztes Jahr von April bis Juli fast alle 2 Wochen verstopft. Das war dann noch ätzender für mich, weil ich ja dann auch noch zusätzlich zum Filter so oft die Pumpe reinigen musste. 

Ich stelle mal 3 Bilder von meiner Situation rein:


----------



## Corny80 (3. März 2015)

der hier hat ein volumen von 330 litern:
http://wir-haben-billiger.de/Teichfilter-Koi-Filter-Teich-UV-C-Klaerer_1


----------



## Alfii147 (3. März 2015)

Das bei deiner Schlauchkontruktion, besonders bei der hinter dem CS, nicht viel Durchfluss herrscht ist klar...
Jede Pumpe verstopft irgendwann, wenn sich zu viele Fadenalgen diese verstopfen.
Bei mir ist eine Aquaforte Ecomax 10000 + im Einsatz, gereinigt habe ich diese letztes Jahr gar nicht, auch mit Fadenalgen Population (Anfangs).

Hier ein paar Bildchen von deinem oben erwähnten Filter.

         

Vorletzte Bild zeigt den Testlauf (wegen des Schlauche's).


----------



## Tottoabs (3. März 2015)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Idealerweise kauft man sich ein kleines Bogensieb bei gepumpten Teichen als Vorfilter -


Wo kauft man den ein gutes, günstiges Bogensieb?


----------



## Roland O. (3. März 2015)

Hallo Totto,

am günstigsten ist es immer gebraucht  - viele die auf Trommelfilter, Vlieser oder Endlosbandfilter umsteigen, geben für kleines Geld wirklich hochwertige Bogensiebe her. Dabei meine ich z.B. US2, US3, etc. Die sind meiner Meinung nach vom Aufbau schon sehr hochwertig, haben einen großen Eingangsdurchmesser und die Pumpe sitzt nach dem Sieb, was der Pumpenlebensdauer schon mal dienlich ist. Noch mehr natürlich dem Pflegeaufwand - Pumpenreinigung entfällt beinahe ganz, alle groben Teile werden ja schon vor der Pumpe ausgesiebt!
Ein für kleine Teich für mich gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis haben auch diese beiden Siebe:
Compaktsieve ; Supersieve

Wo man diese Siebe im Netz am günstigsten bekommt, sollte bitte jeder selber rausfinden - Tante g..gle ist da sehr hilfreich, oder vielleicht hat hier im Forum auch jemand einen Tip. Preise ändern sich oft wöchentlich - das eine mal ist es hier im Angebot, und dann wie bei einem anderen Händler!

lg
Roland


----------



## Tottoabs (3. März 2015)

Nee, das ist nix. Past so nicht in meine Planung und auch zu heftig im Kurs. Ich suche eigentlich nur das reine Sieb ohne Topf drum rum 

Schätze mal es wird sowas werden wie E-Bay Artikelnummer 181673778837

http://www.ebay.de/itm/33x23cm-Edelstahlgewebe-Bogensieb-Siebfilter-Sieb-0-250mm-250-m-/181673778837?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item2a4c99de95

Welche Maschenweite würdest du wählen?


----------



## Roland O. (4. März 2015)

Hallo Toto,

das Sieb aus deinem Link ist ein normales Edelstahlsieb - hat nichts mit der Funktion eines Spaltsiebes gemein! Du kannst damit zwar auch filtern, aber der Nachteil an dem Gewebe ist, dass der Schmutz relativ stark am Sieb hängen bleibt und es entsprechend schnell zuwächst. Also wieder häufige Reinigung!
Ein Spaltsiebelement schaut so aus: http://www.a-koi.at/Filter/Spaltfilter/UltraSieve-III-Siebelement-200
Preislich wäre das hier schon interessant: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/spaltsieb-vorfilter-fuer-teichanlage/287202752-138-6200?ref=search

Hier kannst du mal sehen, wie so ein Spaltsieb funktioniert:





Wie gesagt, dass ist ein ganz anderer Aufbau als ein normales Sieb - aber genau dieser Aufbau unterscheidet den Erfolg vom Misserfolg!

lg
Roland


----------



## center (4. März 2015)

Wenn wir hier schon gerade bei Sieben sind, was haltet ihr von dem von NG:
http://shop.naturagart.de/Teichtech...er-Module/Grobfilter-NaturaGart-GF-17-03.html

Der ist schön flach 17cm, im Gegensatz zu den anderen. Die sind ja meist über 50cm.
Bei einem Schwerkraftfilter wäre der 17cm doch besser, dann komm ich nicht so tief, oder?


----------



## krallowa (4. März 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe so ein Edelstahlsieb in 300µ vor einer Woche verbaut.
Mal sehen ob es schnell zuwächst, bis jetzt hat es in der Probezeit genau das getan was es tun soll: SCHMUTZ aus dem Wasser zurückgehalten.
 
Ob es schnell zuwächst oder irgendwann die Funktion einstellt, werde ich gern berichten.
Aber knapp 35€ für Material zum testen ist die Sache sicher wert.
Ob die Hersteller der sehr teuren Siebe auch immer das beste Material verbauen ist auch schwer nachzuvollziehen oder kann man diesen besonderen Aufbau zum "Spalten" des Wasser mit dem bloßen Auge erkennen?


----------



## Nori (4. März 2015)

Das Teil von NG hat genauso wenig was mit einem Spaltsieb zu tun wie die Eigenbaugeschichten mit den Edelstahlmatten von der Rolle - das NG ist auch nur ein Gewebesieb!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (4. März 2015)

Ich habe gerade erfahren, dass der CS nur eine bestimmte Anzahl von Wasser schafft. 
Wenn ich also diesen Filter hier nehme,
http://wir-haben-billiger.de/Teichfilter-Koi-Filter-Teich-UV-C-Klaerer_1   (bei den Filtermedien kann ich ja was ändern, falls die nicht so gut sind)
und dazu diese Pumpe,
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=0T4TJADWQDF0SFYGWCF4
wäre das ok mit dem CS?
Und warum sind an der Pumpe zwei Anschlüsse? Ich schließe ja nur einen Schlauch an.


----------



## Küstensegler (4. März 2015)

Ist glaube, dass ist ein zweiter Eingang für einen Skimmer.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Alfii147 (4. März 2015)

Links ist der Skimmer Betrieb. Funktioniert aber nur eines von beiden, nicht gleichzeitig!


----------



## Corny80 (4. März 2015)

ok. dann muss man einen mit einer verschlusskappe zumachen,oder?


----------



## Alfii147 (4. März 2015)

Kommte ne kleine Kappe rein, ist alles dabei!


----------



## Corny80 (4. März 2015)

ok gut


----------



## Roland O. (4. März 2015)

Corny80 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade erfahren, dass der CS nur eine bestimmte Anzahl von Wasser schafft.
> Wenn ich also diesen Filter hier nehme,
> http://wir-haben-billiger.de/Teichfilter-Koi-Filter-Teich-UV-C-Klaerer_1   (bei den Filtermedien kann ich ja was ändern, falls die nicht so gut sind)
> und dazu diese Pumpe,
> ...



Ein paar Antworten hast du schon bekommen, grundsätzlich finde ich diese Kombination für einen 18.000Liter Teich mit geringem Fischbesatz schon sehr vernünftig und preislich noch in vertretbarem Rahmen! Vergiss aber bitte die Aussage dieser Filter würde für einen Koiteich bis 30.000Liter reichen. Am Anfang vielleicht ja, aber wenn die Koi mal an Größe und Gewicht zulegen sicher nicht mehr!
Was du dann noch brauchst ist ein größeres Einlaufrohr bei dem Filter. Der Filtereinlauf ist ja für eine Pumpe ausgelegt, du müsstest einen Tankkonnektor einbauen der zum Ablauf vom CS passt - ich glaube DN70!

lg
Roland


----------



## Corny80 (4. März 2015)

hi roland!
also sowas hier?
http://www.teich-filter.eu/teich-fi...KVemBBGKJxdifJ5OodeBRM26n2_bBFV23gaAjf28P8HAQ


----------



## Corny80 (4. März 2015)

also ich werde bald sicherlich 6 große koi haben und noch ein paar kleinere fische. das ist dann ja eher kein geringer fischbesatz mehr.


----------



## Corny80 (4. März 2015)

was haltet ihr von diesem hier?
https://www.contorion.de/sonstige/o...IUQA3suNcVzlA0AMghLWYVvOorr0FO2rSwaAmt88P8HAQ


----------



## Roland O. (4. März 2015)

Corny80 schrieb:


> hi roland!
> also sowas hier?
> http://www.teich-filter.eu/teich-fi...KVemBBGKJxdifJ5OodeBRM26n2_bBFV23gaAjf28P8HAQ



Ja, das ist die schnellste und einfachste Möglichkeit 

6 große Koi ist jetzt ein relativer Ansatz - meinst du mit groß 50cm oder 80cm. Bei 6 Koi mit 80cm würde ich auch sagen, dass es eng wird - ich gehe aber eher mal von 6 Koi mit 50cm aus, da passt das schon noch!
Überlegen solltest du dir noch, ob du in die Zuleitung zum CS-Filter eine UVC-Röhre einbaust, oder ob du eine andere Möglichkeit in Erwägung ziehst, mit der man den Keimdruck niedrig halten kann (Ozon, Chlordioxid, etc.). Das ist jetzt kein "MUSS" - aber bei einem neuen Filteraufbau kann man solche Dinge gleich miteinplanen, und erspart sich in Zukunft zusätzliche Arbeit und Ärger!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (4. März 2015)

Corny80 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von diesem hier?
> https://www.contorion.de/sonstige/o...IUQA3suNcVzlA0AMghLWYVvOorr0FO2rSwaAmt88P8HAQ



Da hüpfst du aber schnell in eine andere Liga!!! Die Movingbeadkammer alleine kannst auch um 100€ mit einer Regentonne umsetzen


----------



## Corny80 (4. März 2015)

Na ja, ich glaube ich nehme dann doch den erstgenannten filter. Die koi sind um die 50-60 cm. Eine UVC habe ich ja. Vor dem CS.
ich hatte ja auch mal den tf25. Da hab ich noch die vielen filterbälle. Die sind doch so ähnlich wie __ hel-x, oder?


----------



## Roland O. (4. März 2015)

Corny80 schrieb:


> Na ja, ich glaube ich nehme dann doch den erstgenannten filter. Die koi sind um die 50-60 cm. Eine UVC habe ich ja. Vor dem CS.
> ich hatte ja auch mal den tf25. Da hab ich noch die vielen filterbälle. Die sind doch so ähnlich wie __ hel-x, oder?



Also ehrlich gesagt, finde ich den Aufbau des Filters gar nicht so schlecht - auch nicht vom Filtermaterial her. Mit ordentlicher Vorfilterung funktioniert das schon!

lg
Roland


----------



## Corny80 (4. März 2015)

Ok. Packt der CS es denn mit ner 13000er pumpe?


----------



## Michael H (4. März 2015)

Hallo
Ein CS Packt bis zu 15 000 Liter ...


----------



## Corny80 (4. März 2015)

ja danke. hab es gerade auch hier nachgelesen, dass der bis zu 15.000 packt.
http://www.teichprofi.de/compactsieve-2-teich-siebfilter.html


----------



## Alfii147 (4. März 2015)

Bedenke das deine 13000er Pumpe nur die angegebene Menge mit den von ihr größtmöglichen Schlauchdurchmesser macht (50 mm).
Dann muss Höhe überwunden werden ... usw.


----------



## Corny80 (4. März 2015)

ja das weiß ich jetzt, danke für die info.


----------



## Nori (4. März 2015)

Dein auserwählter Filter ist wiederum nicht für die Verwendung eines Vorfilters ausgelegt - er wird von einer mickrigen 1,25" Leitung (Druckleitung von der Pumpe!) gespeist - du solltest aber am CS festhalten, was bedeutet du kannst den Serieneingang des "80.000-ers" nicht verwenden.
Also kommt wieder nur eine Adaption oder ein direkter Eingang durch den Filterdeckel in Frage.
Bei deiner TF 25-Lösung wurde auch der Flow durch eine zu kleiner Adaption beschränkt - da kannst dann auch eine 100.000-er Pumpe ranhängen da geht einfach nicht mehr (mit der 100.000-er würde halt die Plörre im CS überlaufen!)
Bei der Pumpe würde ich halt mal etwas mehr auf Qualität und Haltbarkeit schauen - der 2-te Anschluß dieser Billigpumpen geht sowieso nicht im Parallelbetrieb - wozu dann sowas kaufen???

Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (5. März 2015)

ok. was würdest du mir denn empfehlen,nori? bin ja für alles offen. wenn´s nicht gerade nen tausi kostet.


----------



## Corny80 (5. März 2015)

bei dem auserwählten filter wollte ich jetzt vom cs aus durch den filterdeckel rein. aber am besten für mich wäre natürlich ein filter, den man besser mit dem cs verbinden kann. aber ich glaube in der preisklasse um die 500 euro gibt es da nicht viel,was?! die trommelfilter, vliesfilter und dergleichen kosten ja alle ein kleines vermögen.


----------



## troll20 (5. März 2015)

Corny80 schrieb:


> preisklasse um die 500 euro


Nimm, nach dem CS2 eine (oder 2) 300 Liter Regentonne, welche so weit wie möglich eingegraben wird, füll diese zB. mit Japanmatten oder Schaumstoff für die feinere Filterung. dazu noch ein Netz mit 50 Liter Helx und einen Lüfterstein mit einer kleinen Lüfterpumpe. Das ganze kostet dann weit weniger bei besserer Filterung.

LG René


----------



## Roland O. (5. März 2015)

Wenn du ein Super Schnäppchen machen willst, dann schau mal hier:
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=20323&p=290182#p290182

Bilder vom Zustand musst du dir halt schicken lassen - aber das wäre ein toller Einstieg in die Trommlerwelt!

lg
Roland


----------



## Alfii147 (5. März 2015)

Ist aber Schwerkraft, er hat ein gepumptes System!


----------



## Nodish (5. März 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nimm, nach dem CS2 eine (oder 2) 300 Liter Regentonne, welche so weit wie möglich eingegraben wird, füll diese zB. mit Japanmatten oder Schaumstoff für die feinere Filterung. dazu noch ein Netz mit 50 Liter Helx und einen Lüfterstein mit einer kleinen Lüfterpumpe. Das ganze kostet dann weit weniger bei besserer Filterung.
> 
> LG René



Ich klinke mich mal hier ein. Habe derzeit das gleiche Problem. Die Regentonnen Habe ich noch. 
1. Zulauf von unten? Durchmesser?
2. Ablauf oben? Durchmesser?
3. Wie reinige ich eine 1m hohe Regentonne? 
4. Wie reinige ich die Japanmatten? Und die __ Hel-x?
5. In die Erde eingraben, bis oberkannte gleich dem Teichniveau entspricht?
6. Vor den Tonnen eine Pumpe?


----------



## Zacky (5. März 2015)

Hi Nodish.

Nicht das hier jetzt etwas durcheinander geht, da hier nicht unbedingt immer von ein und demselben Systemaufbau gesprochen wird.

Es gibt die Halbschwerkraft und die "Voll"-Schwerkraft-Aufbauten. genaueres kann man sich auch im Basiswissen unter "gepumptes oder Schwerkraftsystem" anschauen.

Für den Fall des CS II (Compactsieve) "Halbschwerkraft" befindet sich die Pumpe stets vor dem Siebfilter (ggf. im Teich oder Pumpenkammer) und pumpt das Wasser dort hinein. Der CS II muss immer über dem Wasserniveau vom Teich stehen und läuft selbstständig leer und in die folgende Biologie weiter. Die Biologie kann man hier sicher auch mit Regentonnen gestalten.
Die Durchströmungsrichtung von Biomedien sollte nach Möglichkeit stets von unten nach oben erfolgen, damit sich der schwerere Schmutz unten am Behälterboden absetzt. Das heißt im Umkehrschluss, dass Du in die 1.Tonne unten rein gehst, oben wieder raus und dann die Leitung wieder nach unten führst um dort in die 2.Tonne wiederum unten das Wasser einzuleiten. Auch hier wiederum läuft das Wasser oben wieder raus. Es bietet sich bei derartigen Aufbauten an, dass die Biotonnen etwas höher als Teichniveau stehen, damit sich das Wasser darin etwas aufstauen könnte und selbstständig zurück in den Teich fließt.
Zum Reinigen einer Regentonne wird meist unten im oder am Boden ein Schmutzablass durch einen 50er Flansch mit Zugschieber eingebaut, aus dem man den abgesetzten Schmuddel einfach abfließen und nachspülen kann. Zum Spülen normales Gartenwasser nutzen und die Biomedien ab- und ausspülen (ggf. raus nehmen und spülen).
Um natürlich den Schmutz am Behälterboden abzulassen und an den Zugschieber zu kommen, muss der Behälter frei stehen. Das geht entweder, wenn die Behälter alle über Teichniveau stehen (entsprechend höher kommt der CS II und stärker müsste die Pumpe werden!) oder man baut sich einen Filterkeller der halt etwas über bzw. auf Wasserlinie ist. Wenn ich jedoch schon in die Erde buddeln will, um einen Filterkeller zu bauen, würde ich auf die zweite Variante der Halbschwerkraft oder auf volle Schwerkraft umsteigen.

Die 2.Variante wäre die, dass das Wasser über eigene Schwerkraft in den Vorfilter (hier jetzt ein US III - Ultrasieve o.ä.) fließt und dort von einer Pumpe angesaugt und in die Biologiebehälter gepumpt wird. Auch hier stehen die Behälter unter Wasserlinie und sollte ebenso von unten nach oben durchströmt werden. Schmutzablässe sind auch wieder einzuplanen.

Als Rohrquerschnitt zwischen den Tonnen würde ich gleich DN 110 nutzen, da mit diesem Querschnitt der geringste Reibungsverlust erzeugt wird.

Noch ein Hinweis: Unterschied CS II in Halbschwerkraft und US III in Halbschwerkraft - die Pumpe fördert das direkte Schmutzwasser aus dem Teich/Pumpenkammer und in den CS II und "zerhäckselt" somit wieder gebundene Feststoffe. Im Vergleich dazu wird beim US III das Wasser erst durch das Sieb grob gereinigt und dann kommt erst die Pumpe die somit nur sauberes Wasser fördern muss. Das kann zur Lebensverlängerung der Pumpe positiv beitragen.

Vollschwerkraft ist wieder ganz anders.


----------



## Roland O. (5. März 2015)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Ist aber Schwerkraft, er hat ein gepumptes System!



Hallo Fabian,

du kannst aus beinahe jedem Schwerkrafsystem problemlos ein Pumpenbetriebenes machen - umgekehrt wird es schwieriger 

lg
Roland


----------



## Tinky (5. März 2015)

hmmm lese hier mit da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele vielleicht auch mal auf zwei oder drei "Regentonnen" umzustellen.
Vor allem aus optischen Gründen würde ich das machen wollen. D.h. die Tonnen sollten soweit wie möglich "eingegraben" werden.
Zackys Ausführungen nach wäre also eine Art Schacht bzw. Pumpenkeller erforderlich damit man die Tonnen mittels Zugschieber öffnen -und Reinigen kann.
Die ganze Plörre würde dabei ja auch in den Schacht fließen... säubert Ihr danach auch den Pumpenschacht extra oder habt Ihr da Steine/ Kies und der Schlamm sickert weg?

Hört sich im ersten Moment für mich so an, als ob die Reinigung der Tonnen auch relativ zeitaufwändig wäre...
Gruß bastian


----------



## Zacky (5. März 2015)

Hi Bastian.

Wenn Du es sinnvoll mit einem Filterkeller anlegst, dann werden die Schmutzablässe mit einem normalen Rohrsystem (bei 50er Zugschieber) so verbunden, dass das Schmodderwasser über 50er HT-Rohre oder über Adapter/Übergänge 50/110 KG/HT in einen Sickerschacht oder einer Regenwassersammelgrube abgeleitet werden kann. Wer sich die Mühe macht, dass Schmuddelwasser in einen Sickerschacht oder auch in einen großen Regenwasserauffangbehälter zu leiten, dem sei zu empfehlen, vor dem direkten Einlauf in besagte Behälter einen feinmaschigen Siebkorb zu hängen. So fängt man den festen Schmodder auf, das Wasser sickert durch und den Schmuddel kippst Du auf den Kompost.
Egal, ob Regentonnenfilter oder andere Biofiltersysteme, auch gemauerte Becken, sollten über einen Schmutzablass verfügen, da dies der schnellste und einfachste Weg wäre, die Filter zu reinigen. Zugschieber auf, Wasser raus laufen lassen, noch einmal mit Gartenwasser über Schlauchspritze nachgespült - fertig! ...man bedenke jedoch, dass die Auffangbehälter auch das Volumen aufnehmen müssen, also sollten da schon 1000-1500 l Fassungvermögen vorhanden sein.

Ist alles nicht ganz so einfach, wie es immer scheint, aber das wäre die Option. Man kann sicherlich auch regelmäßig den Filter leer machen und die Filtermedien auf der Wiese ausspülen und die Tonnen mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe leer saugen. Das ist dann aber etwas aufwändiger!


----------



## Alfii147 (5. März 2015)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Hallo Fabian,
> 
> du kannst aus beinahe jedem Schwerkrafsystem problemlos ein Pumpenbetriebenes machen - umgekehrt wird es schwieriger
> 
> ...



Aber nicht Corny 
Er möchte nicht herumbasteln!


----------



## Tinky (5. März 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Hi Bastian.
> 
> Man kann sicherlich auch regelmäßig den Filter leer machen und die Filtermedien auf der Wiese ausspülen und die Tonnen mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe leer saugen. Das ist dann aber etwas aufwändiger!



Hi Zacky,

Ok und da wären wir wieder beim hohen Aufwand und dann kann man auch gleich wieder den CBF alle zwei Wochen ausspülen


----------



## Zacky (5. März 2015)

Hi Bastian.

Wenn Du das so siehst, unter Umständen ja...  ...aber ich will einfach mal behaupten, dass so eine Biotonne mit guter Vorfilterung deutlich längere Standzeiten als der CBF hat. Auch ist einfach das Entscheidende, dass ein Regentonnenfilter (oder auch IBC) deutlich mehr Filtervolumen und eine bessere Durchströmung erlaubt. Die richtige Menge Bio-Filtermaterial ist das Wichtigste, nach der Vorfilterung!


----------



## troll20 (5. März 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ist alles nicht ganz so einfach, wie es immer scheint, aber das wäre die Option. Man kann sicherlich auch regelmäßig den Filter leer machen und die Filtermedien auf der Wiese ausspülen und die Tonnen mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe leer saugen. Das ist dann aber etwas aufwändiger!


Zum reinigen von Japanmatten oder Schaumstoffmatten, muß man diese eh entfernen aus der Tonne. Wenn dieses hellx im Netz hängt geht dieses auch ganz fix.
Danach wie schon geschrieben die Tonnen mit einer Tauchpumpe lehr machen und Blumen gießen.
Das ist halt die einfachste möglichkeit, ohne das man einen Filterkeller bauen muß bzw ohne zu starke Pumpverluste, weil man 1,5m hoch pumpen muß.
Und die Tonnen fallen wenigstens nicht so doll ins Auge, bzw können sogar mit einem Holz (inkl. Klappe) überdeckt werden. Der CS2 bekommt eine Kiste alla Hocker oder Bank und schon fällt das nicht mehr auf.

LG René


----------



## Corny80 (5. März 2015)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Aber nicht Corny
> Er möchte nicht herumbasteln!


so sieht´s aus, fabian.  bin nicht so der tüftler.


----------



## Roland O. (5. März 2015)

Corny80 schrieb:


> so sieht´s aus, fabian.  bin nicht so der tüftler.



Schade,
wäre ein einmaliges Angebot, und du müsstest in den Einlauf nur eine Erweiterung vom Pumpendurchmesser auf vermutlich DN110 machen, und eventuell einen 110er Rücklauf zum Teich verlegen! Aber jeder wie er will!

lg
Roland


----------



## Nori (5. März 2015)

@ Corny:
Ich würde auch in Richtung Tonnen empfehlen - Volumen ist durch nichts zu ersetzen.
Das gesparte Geld kannst sinnvoller in bessere Medien anlegen.
Übrigens:
Wenn man sich den Wartungsschacht bzw. Filterkeller sparen will, kann man auch pro Tonne ne bodenabsaugende Schmutzwasserpumpe einbauen.
So hab ich es seit Jahren - alle 4-6 Wochen pumpe ich mal den Bodensatz ab und fertig (die Pumpe ist das ganze Jahr in der Tonne mit eingebaut).
Einzig die "Generalreinigung" nach der Saison ist etwas schwieriger - aber da kann man die Tonne auch mal rausnehmen (wenn sie nicht zu fest eingegraben ist) - es geht aber auch mit einem Wischmopp und etwas mehr Zeit - ist eh nur einmal im Jahr ......


Gruß Nori


----------



## RKurzhals (6. März 2015)

Hi Corny,
ich hab' weiter mit gelesen. Einem größeren Filter kann ich nur zustimmen. Entweder so richtig groß, wie in Deinen letzten Vorschlägen, oder Parallelbetrieb von zwei bis drei Einheiten, wie Du sie schon hast (die haben doch einen Überlauf, und Du hast Platz für eine Aufstellung auf gleicher Höhe?).
Eine größere Pumpe ist freilich nötig für Deine Fische. Dem Vorschlag, in der +100€-Kategorie eine zu kaufen, kann ich zustimmen, wobei ich in Deinem Fall eine zweite in Reserve halten würde. Für Deinen anfangs vorgestellten Filter ist mehr als eine 4000er Pumpe Verschwendung, das kam in meinem post zu Anfang wohl nicht ganz klar 'raus.
In allen Fällen wirst Du anschlusstechnisch ein wenig basteln, das ist weniger schlimm, als es sich am Anfang anhört.
Wer Parallelbetrieb komisch findet - ich mach' das, und kann Argumente dafür nennen (Erhöhung der Laminarität der Strömung durch den Filter, und bessere Nutzung des Filtervolumens - gerade bei Regentonnen ein Thema, erst recht bei den von Dir vorgestellten Filtern). Mich haben gerade viele dieser technisch abstrusen Filterkonstruktionen hier ins Forum getrieben - allerdings muss man suchen, und darf nicht alles glauben (auch mir nicht ).


----------

